# looking into some union work.



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

so i have an interview with the local in my area next week and i am excited that i might have a chance to get back into electrical work this year possibly. the non union contractors in this area are just not able to get enough work for all the electricians around here so i have been working a construction job which has been going really well, steady work the last half year. 

so our project manager was talking with me last week, he used to have a non-union, management position with a very successful company, which was with the construction union. he found out i was interviewing with the IBEW and brought up some issues that sort of got me thinking. 

his grief was not with the training and work abilities of the union workers. he stated that most of the workers were worth every penny that they were getting payed. i tend to agree with this, through my church i have been able to work with some union electricians, they have seemed very competent and have always worked hard. i also think that the non-union workers have the same abilties, and work ethic, at least the ones i have worked with. so i dont really want this thread to boil down too UNION WORK IS BETTER VS NON UNION WORK IS BETTER!

the issue this manager brought up was the pension fund and health care. he was watching the amount of money that was being payed into the pensions and health care, and was more so worried about the way that much money was being managed. he expressed to me that many of his union working friends were really worried about the shape of their pensions.

the issue with health care now is simply the money put in, vs the money you use. for instance you may charge an extra $11 for a union worker, but you may only be able to use $3 or $4 of that for your health care. basically it seems like the point he was making that if a worker is allowed more control over their health care or pensions, (or a 401k instead) the money could be spent and controlled better.

so i was just sipping coffee this morning thinking about this and would like to get some ideas from both sides of the fence. lets keep it civil though please guys, we're all just trying to make a living here ok?


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

Very good post Edward. I know that this will become a union non union issue because I have been reading this site for a while and well many of the people that seem to live here are over opinionated. That being said please let me give you my point of view. I beleave that a pension plan is better then a 401k given the choice mainely because in a pension plan there is some sort of equality { this is a point the faction I spoke of earlier hates } a pension credit for time served equals the same for everyone I will use my union as an example. On a local level we get an $ 80 credit for every year worked and an additional $ 40 dollar a year credit from being a member of the IBEW and NECA. If I were to be putting money in my 401 k instead of a pension then members only receave what they pay into it as for time worked. I also have seen first hand how money is managed with our plans and since we have both pensions and 401 k in our unionized part of the industry. During this down turn peoples 401k`s declined in worth but the pension plan at both the local and international level stayed steady, not making as much a gain in interest but keeping healthy none the less because of the low risk investment and federal laws that regulate them. All things considered do what you need to do to be happy with your employment plans because it`s you that needs stability at work and at home. Good luck with your search for knowlege on this topic. Work safe.
Now badger can tell you how unions suck and he is the best.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Whatever per hour is placed in a benefit fund it is important to know that it is placed in your name and does not become a slush fund as mine did and I lost 90% of it when the receivership set in. Good luck and keep asking questions.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

When it comes to retirement, the sooner we realize the whole country is screwed, the sooner we can learn to deal with it.

Baby boomers are retiring. When they suck their money out of the market and medicare, we are done. Its called the Silver Tsunami. Why do you think the borders opened wide? Somebody at the top of the pyramid made the decision that these folks leaving the work force need their shoes filled, and there's not enough younger folks to do it.

In my opinion, a man should be able to take all the money for benefits and retirement on the check. Add to that, the Local shouldn't be paying health benefits for more than three kids. But that kind of common sense will never happen because the a bunch of union folks will believe it to be an infringement on their 'civil rights' or some other BS.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I personally have a very good retirement plan from my home local and many different 401's in various locals around the country that I can delegate what amount goes into what fund.I also have a personal IRA that I have complete control over. Every since the IBEW went to the ERTS program I am under the impression that we have full access and contol of our said funds with the touch of a computer button.Thank you for a good hearted thread.


----------

